# Umzug auf eine andere Festplatte



## Mahzuni (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine grundlegende Frage:
Ich habe 2 Festplatten in meinem Rechner, auf dem einen ist Windows XP installiert auf der anderen Vista. Nun ist die Festplatte wo XP drauf ist ein bisschen zu klein mit 30GB. 
Ich möchte nun anstatt der 30GB eine 250GB reinbauen, die bei mir hier rumliegt  
Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich das ganze Zeugs was auf der alten Platte ist einfach auf die neue kopieren? würde das so gehen?
Und noch eine andere Frage: Wenn ich die kleine Festplatte einfach  umtausche (also ohne kopieren).. würde Vista dann immernoch laufen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mahzuni


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


Mahzuni hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich das ganze Zeugs was auf der alten Platte ist einfach auf die neue kopieren? würde das so gehen?


Nicht dass ich wüsste, sonst könnten kommerzielle Programme wie z.b. DriveImage, Ghost, TrueImage etc. auch nicht leben.
Das einzige kostenlose Programm was mir spontan einfällt, wäre Partimage.
Allerdings läuft dieses unter Linux (ggf. eine Live CD wählen).


Mahzuni hat gesagt.:


> Und noch eine andere Frage: Wenn ich die kleine Festplatte einfach  umtausche (also ohne kopieren).. würde Vista dann immernoch laufen?


Wenn Vista auf Laufwerk C:\ installiert ist, dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Wenn Vista jetzt aber auf D:\ ist und Du die 30 GB HDD ausbaust, wird aus D:\ nun C:\..... was zu Problemen mit den Pfaden unter Vista führen müsste.
Du könntest aber die 250 GB HDD partitionieren und formatieren (während die beiden anderen HDD's noch eingebaut sind) und anschliessend als Masterlaufwerk anklemmen.
Wenn die 30 GB HDD nur eine Partition hatte, darf die 250 GB HDD auch nur eine Partition haben.
So fungiert die 250 GB HDD als Ersatz für C:\ und die Pfade unter Vista sollten stimmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Mahzuni (2. Januar 2008)

Also  erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab das nun getestet. Hab die neue Platte als Master anstatt der alten reingebaut.. hat aber nicht geklappt.
Fehlermeldung beim booten: NTLDR fehlt


Also die Festplatte war bis jetzt in einem externen Gehäuse .. also da is auch schon einiges Zeugs drin  d.h. formatieren ist nicht drin.

Woran kann das liegen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mahzuni


----------



## Mahzuni (3. Januar 2008)

Also aktueller Stand:

Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt.. es gibt einige Leute die nicht mehr von der Platte booten können.. denen wird geraten mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole den NTLDR (Bootmanager) von der Win-CD zu kopieren und den MBR (Master Boot Record) wiederherzustellen. 

Nun möchte ich ja nicht das Zeug wiederherstellen, ich möchte entweder ganz auf mein XP verzichten und nur noch Vista laufen lassen.. oder eben beides. Ich nehme also an dass meine MBR und NTLDR von dem auf der CD abweichen. Kann ich meinen MBR und NTLDR von der alten auf die neue übertragen? Wo genau werden die beiden gespeichert?

Gruss Mahzuni


----------



## speedyggg (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also die Aktion wie du sie vorhast wird wohl nicht funktionieren. Es reicht nicht den MBR und NTLDR zu kopieren, auch die Boot.ini ist massgeblich am Bootvorgang beteiligt. In dieser steht wo das Betriebssystems (Partition,Welche HDD etc) zu finden ist.

Am elegantesten läßt sich das ganze über ein Image realisieren. Schau mal auf einigen Heft CDs nach oder auf der Inetseite von Acronis. Da gibts glaube ich Testversionen. 
Bei Acronis hast du die möglichkeit auf das erstellte Image zuzugreifen und somit die nötige Daten herauszukopieren.

Folgender Ablauf wäre möglich:
- Booten mit der Bootcd deines Imageprogramms.
- Alles was auf der XP Installation war inkl. aller Daten auf die Große HDD sichern.
- Vista auf der großen HDD Starten
- bsw. Acronis installieren.
- Acronis starten und das gezogen Image per Doppelklick wie ein Netzlaufwerk einbinden

so hast du zwar nur ein Betriebssystem am laufen, hast aber alle Daten auf deiner großen HDD. 
Danach kannst du in aller Ruhe die Daten aus dem Image sortieren und strukturiert auf die große HDD kopieren.
Wenn du damit fertig bist ist die Imagedatei überflüssig.

gruß
Speedyggg


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Januar 2008)

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Das einfachste wird es sein die komplette Festplatte zu kopieren. Nebst MBR. Das geht mit einer Linux LiveCD (Knoppix, DSL recht einfach mit dem Befehl:


```
dd if=/dev/kleine_festplatte of=/dev/große_festplatte
```

Nun bleibt noch das Problem, wie du herrausfindest welches die richtigen Festplatten sind.
Dies geschieht am besten mittels dieser beiden Befehle:


```
ls /dev | grep hd
ls /dev | grep sd
```

Bei einem von beiden wirst du eine Ausgabe nach dem Format


```
hda hda1 hda2 hdb hdb1 hdb2 usw
bzw sda sda1 sda2 sdb sdb1 sdb1
```

hda und hdb bzw. sda und sdb stehen hierbei für deinen Festplatten und hda1 usw für die Partitionen auf diesen Festplatten. Wenn die große Platte nun nicht formatiert ist und keine Partitionen enthält hast du nur hdb. Ein weiteres Indiz ist, wie deine Festplatten am PC angesprochen sind. hda/sda ist meistens (nur in Ausnahmefällen nicht) die erste Festplatte am ersten Controller. Also die Platte Master. Hast du deine beiden Platten identifiziert kannst du ein komplettes Abbild der ersten Platte auf die andere schreiben. Dabei wird alls (auch MBR, Partitionstabelle) kopiert.


```
dd if=/dev/quelldatei of=/dev/zieldatei
```

Quell- und Zieldatei ersetzt du entsprechend durch die gelisteten Dateien oben ohne Nummern.

Anschließend kannst du z.B. mit der Gparted LiveCD die Partition auf der großen Platte auf volle 250GB vergrößern.

Gparted


----------



## Happy-Max (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mahzuni,

das geht auch ein wenig einfacher:

1. Du nimmst Deine kleine Platte aus System und stellst erstmal mit der Vista DVD die Vista Installation wieder her.

2. Du schließt die kleine Platte und die neue an den Rechner an und kopierst die Partitionen und Partition Magic von der kleinen auf die große Platte. Danach einbauen und jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. XP auf D: (große Platte) installieren... Anleitung hier: http://www.tihass.de/66-windows-xp-in-vista-bootmanager-integrieren.html

2. Bootmanger und Vista verstecken. Bessere Lösung.

Grüße,

Happy-Max


----------

